# ما هي الجمعات الاردنية أو السعودية التي بها قسم هندسة الميكاترونكس؟



## واحد من هالناس (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ما هي الجامعات الأردنية التي تدرس هذا التخصص؟؟
وهل يوجد بجامعات السعودية هذا التخصص؟؟


وبالنسبة لمجال عمل المهندس الميكاترونكس فهل هو بالمصانع فقط؟؟؟؟

وأيضا بالنسبة لدخلهم بشكل عام وبالسعودية بشكل خاص؟؟ 

والله يعطيكم العافية​


----------



## فيصل عبد الحق (23 يناير 2010)

هل لك يااخي ان تدرس بمصر
لو ليك رغبة ففي ( جامعة المستقبل) قسم الميكاترونكس , من افضل الاقسام في الهندسه عموما . وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ياسر الشعار (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

في الأردن.....

الجامعة الأردنية في عمان
جامعة التكنولوجيا في إربد
جامعة البلقاء في الزرقاء
الجامعة التقنية في الطفيلة

في السعودية.......

لا أعرف 

أما عن فرصة العمل فهي كبيرة جدا ولكن إن كنت تريد أن تتعلم هذا التخصص لكي تعمل فقط فقد تفشل 
أما إذا كنت تريد هذا التخصص رغبة فنجاحك سوف يكون باهر 

عادة أجر المهندس الميكاترونكس من أعلى أجور الهندسة بشكل عام ما عدا الهندسة الكيميائية لمخاطر عمله

والسلام عليكم


----------



## muradmurad (4 فبراير 2010)

بالاضافة الى الجامعات التي ذكرت هناك جامعة فيلدلفيا على طريق جرش بها قسم هندسة الميكاترونكس اما مجال العمل فهو واسع بل اوسع مجالات الهندسه ففى المصانع والحقل الزراعي والبحرية وحتى الفضاء كونه يدخل في صلب ثلاث تخصصات هي الكهرباء والميكانيكا والحاسوب لغايات التحكم والحركة وانصح الاخ السائل بان يلقي نظرة على المواد التي تدرس وسؤال المهندسين الخريجين في هذا التخصص


----------



## ENGINEER.NK (4 فبراير 2010)

في الاردن
الاردنية
و الهاشمية


----------

